# [SOLVED] AR9285 (ath9k) -- karta jest, interfejsu brak

## pk1001100011

Chcę połączyć się z routerem poprzez WiFi. Router stosuje WPA i wymaga hasła. Podstawowym problemem jest to, że za nic nie mogę "zmusić" karty sieciowej do działania. Moją kartą sieciową jest Atheros AR9825 i do jej uruchomienia wymagany jest sterownik ath9k (ktory z kolei wymaga mac80211 i cfg80211).

W jądro wkompilowałem trzy powyższe sterowniki.

Podczas uruchamiania systemu otrzymuję na ekranie linię z informacją o uruchamianiu interfejsu wlan0, o modułach jakie zostały użyte (ath9k itd. tam nie ma, ale to pewnie dlatego, że są wkompilowane w jądro, tak?), a następnie o braku interfejsu wlan0.

//Nie pamiętam dokładnie treści informacji, mogę je spisać gdyby było to potrzebne.

Po uruchomieniu lspci otrzymuję:

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

```

Po uruchomieniu ifconfig -a otrzymuję jedynie interfejs lo i sit.

Po modprobe ath9k nie otrzymuję komunikatu o braku sterownika/modułu (podobnie w przypadku dwóch innych wymaganych), ale też nic się nie zmienia.

Próba włączenia interfejsu czy to przez ifconfig czy przez wpa_supplicant kończy się komunikatem "wlan0: (...) No such device".

Uruchomiłem Fedorę 13 z LiveCD i tam sieć działa. Fedora 13 ma już jakieś półtora roku, więc raczej malo prawdopodobne, że moja karta sieciowa nie jest obsługiwana, bo jest zbyt nowa. W Fedorze po uruchomieniu lsmod dostaję następujące linie związane z ath:

```

ath9k                  73961  0 

ath9k_common            2415  1 ath9k

mac80211              196945  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

ath9k_hw              214677  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

ath                     9190  2 ath9k,ath9k_hw

cfg80211              117099  4 ath9k,ath9k_common,mac80211,ath

```

W logach fraza ath nie pojawia się ani razu, podobnie jak wlan0.

Wydaje mi się, że w jądrze zaznaczyłem wszystko co było wymagane. Próbowałem instrukcji odnośnie ustawień jądra z podręcznika instalacji, stąd: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless_Networking i stąd: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k .

Nie mam pojęcia o co chodzi. Wydaje mi się, że w jądrze niczego nie pominąłem. Wziąłem się w końcu za czytanie opisów dosłownie wszystkich elementów i nic. Mogę jeszcze spróbować zamiast ustawiać jądro samemu użyć genkernela, ale może wie ktoś o co może chodzić? Nie po to chcę spróbować Gentoo by mieć w jądo wkompilowane co tylko się da...

Czytałem ten wątek: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-890202.html?sid=d35c23c740aa209b40558c112b555987 . Nie wiem nic o żadnych dodatkowych wymaganiach odnośnie firmware'u.Last edited by pk1001100011 on Wed Aug 24, 2011 10:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

ifconfig -a daj

Rowniez podaj swoj konfig wlan0, bo jak rozumiem, sam zrobiles symlink net.wlan0?

----------

## pk1001100011

ifconfig -a

```

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

Symlink zrobiłem sam, tak jak w podręczniku instalacji. Odnośnie konfiguracji wlan0, o jaką konfigurację chodzi...? Jeżeli chodzi o plik /etc/conf.d/net to jest on tak jakby pusty. Są tam dwie linijki do wpa_supplicant, bo próbowałem go użyć, ale potem zorientowałem się, że karta sieciowa nie chce mi działać.

W każdym razie /etc/conf.d/net wygląda aktualnie tak:

```

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"

```

Komputer dostaje adres od routera przez DHCP, więc, z tego co jest napisane w podręczniku, w /etc/conf.d/net nie musi nic być...

Żadnych więcej plików konfiguracyjnych dla sieci nie robiłem prócz dla wpa_supplicant, ale jego konfiguracja chyba teraz nie ma znaczenia...

Jeszcze odnośnie komunikatów podczas ładowania systemu, wyglądają one tak:

```

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Loaded modules: apipa arping bonding tuntap ccwgroup macchanger macnet wpa_supplicant ssidnet inconfig system dhcpd ip6to4

*   ERROR: interface wlan0 does not exist

*   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlan0 would not start

```

Dwie pierwsze linijki są poprzedzone zieloną gwiazdką, reszta czerwoną.

Dla porównania, jeśli może to mieć znaczenie, ifconfig -a w LiveCD Fedory:

```

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:54 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:54 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:8256 (8.0 KiB)  TX bytes:8256 (8.0 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr E0:91:53:41:38:98  

          inet addr:10.10.0.117  Bcast:10.10.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::e291:53ff:fe41:3898/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3330 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2168 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2805563 (2.6 MiB)  TX bytes:304432 (297.2 KiB)

```

EDIT. W międzyczasie jeszcze raz skompilowałem jądro, nie za pomocą genkernela, ale pozaznaczałem wszystko co wydawało mi się, że być może się przyda i nadal to samo.

----------

## SlashBeast

tak dlugo jak sie w `ifconfig -a` nie pojawi karta wifi nie masz co sie bawic nawet z init scriptami.

W dmesgu powinno byc napisane co jest nie tak ze sterownikiem.

Dodatkowo, wszystkim polecam wicd do wifi zamiast init skryptow, duzo bardziej wygodne.

----------

## pk1001100011

Może i w dmesg powinno być napisane co jest nie tak ze sterownikiem, ale niestety nie jest. :(

Oto mój dmesg: http://pastebin.com/C38q3EBd

Jest tam jedna linia odnośnie cfg80211:

```

[    0.655833] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

```

i dwie odnośnie lib80211:

```

[    3.242581] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    3.245464] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

```

I to wszystko. Nie ma żadnej linii odnośnie ath. Nie ma w dmesg ani w żadnym innym logu ani jednego błędu, ani nawet ostrzeżenia. Jedynie podczas uruchamiania systemu pojawia mi się to co napisałem w poprzednim poście.

EDIT. "Przydomek" n00b pod moim nickiem jest prawidłowy. :)

Okazało się, że źle skonfigurowałem jądro. Właściwie nie tyle źle je skonfigurowałem co źle zapisałem jego konfigurację i skompilowało się z opcjami domyślnymi zamiast tymi wybranymi przeze mnie. :|

W każdym razie już wszystko dobrze. Dziękuję za pomoc. :)

----------

## SlashBeast

Zapoznaj sie z regulaminem i stosownie zedytuj tytul tematu.

----------

